# They are starting to talk



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Heard my first bugle of the season tonight out near Currant Creek. My buddy had a nice 6x6 bugling at him in Big Cottonwood last Tuesday and a friend who was hunting near Park City heard them bugle for the first time on Friday morning and he's been hunting every day.

I've not yet heard anything bugle in the Uintas where I'm hunting a lot, but hope to get out early on Monday or Tuesday to catch them.

So where are you hearing the bulls bugle, if they are doing so for you?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We were camped at Mud Creek 6 weeks ago and heard two bugles just after sunset from the southwest.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Let's hope it wasn't Proutdoors bugling to you guys. That would be embarrassing for everyone!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Let's hope it wasn't Proutdoors bugling to you guys. That would be embarrassing for everyone!


 *\-\*


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Spent Friday and Saturday nights on the Wasatch, only heard 3 talking.
Pretty slow yet.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

We had one going off in the middle of the night just outside of our camp in the Book Cliffs last week. That was pretty cool!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

in some areas they are really going, we cow called a 6 point in on friday night but he never made a sound but just down the canyon the bigger 6 was screaming like mad.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I went up today with a couple of friends. I didnt get my archery elk tag this year but went up armed with a elk call. Once we got up a ways I did a bugle and got a response. Went back and forth 2 or 3 times. Pretty sweet. I think it is cool just going up there and talking to them. Total I heard 4 different bulls talking. This was up by Soapstone.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coydogg said:


> I went up today with a couple of friends. *I didnt get my archery elk tag this year but went up armed with a elk call*. Once we got up a ways I did a bugle and got a response. Went back and forth 2 or 3 times. Pretty sweet. I think it is cool just going up there and talking to them. Total I heard 4 different bulls talking. This was up by Soapstone.


Oh boy, do you realize what you've done??? :lol:


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Uh oh. What did I do? Is it a crime to call for a friend that has his tag?


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

coy - I think he was JOKING at the fact that on the forum a lot of guys like to give other guys a hard time for going out and calling just for the sake of it. From your post it sounded like you weren't hunting with a buddy but out solo.

That is good news since one of my spots is in the Uintas (err, up the street  ) and I haven't heard any bulls yet up there. Perhaps Tuesday morning will be noisy. Once can hope.


----------



## 73driver (Sep 1, 2009)

Heading for the south slope of Unitas next week. Has anyone heard any talking out that way yet?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wednesday the bulls where talking like crazy, over the weekend it slowed, but they were still going pretty strong where I was.


----------

